# Redcliffe Margate 30/11 morning fish



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Hoping to head out from Margate Boat ramp around 4am and fish till around 10/11am (unless I am loaded down by the huge number of fish I have caught :lol: and then I'll head home earlier ), if I can get the storage sorted in time might take the crab pots out too. Looking for a late season squire and some mackerel as there have been a few around lately.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Not sure at this time. If work allows might be able to join you. I'll let you know tomorrow night. Keen to catch something.

John


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Just checked Seabreeze, not looking to good for Thursday. See how things go.
John


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I will be out & about on thursday morning somewhere in that vacinity depending on wind conditions & what time I get underway, might catch you out there. Mal


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Gotta cancel job came up


----------

